# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] [Rhne-Alpes] Architecte Expert .NET / C++ / C / SQL

## jcollombet

Bonjour,

Je recherche une mission en tant que freelance en tltravail partiel ou en rgion Rhne-Alpes.

Je peux assurer les missions suivantes :
*
Pilotage de projet
Assistance  matrise duvre et douvrage
Architecture et conception logicielles
Expertise technique, tudes et dveloppement
Formation technique et fonctionnelle*

N'hsitez pas  me contacter pour de plus amples informations.

Cordialement,


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Johann Collombet*
prstantia
Conseil en informatique
2, bd Marius Vivier Merle
69 003 LYON
Tl: 09 50 22 28 61
06 20 33 51 66

www.praestantia.net
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

